
Why Outgoing Spam Filtering should not be done transparently - kubbity
https://blog.spamexperts.com/2016/04/29/why-outgoing-spam-filtering-should-not-be-done-transparently/
======
kubbity
If you know of any companies which apply transparent filtering, let us know!
We’d love to start a public discussion on what behavior for outgoing email
filtering is acceptable, legal, technically valid, and preferred.

